# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado Sierra Exportadora  Donde puedo vender aguaymanto

## Cmayta3000

Tengo aproximadamente 300kg de aguaymanto orgánico para cosecha semanal. Donde puedo venderlo. Ayudenme o semen algún alcancé. Cualquier alcancé Escríbeme a mi correo carlosmayta@Live.comTemas similares: QUE PUEDO CRIAR PARA NEGOCIO Por donde empezar a vender tilapia donde puedo comprar semilla patron para palta  cerca de junin Como puedo hacer germinar las semillas de Pecano Calentamiento global: ¿qué puedo hacer?

----------

